# “A CATECHISM FOR GIRLS AND BOYS, 1798″ by Richard Cecil



## JM (Jul 28, 2009)

My family has been blessed by the use of this catechism. We've used others including the Baptist catechism but this is the one we always return to. My wife and I found it on Reformed Reader and printed off a copy. 

The section on the 10 Commandments has been very useful, we changed it just a little.
Catechism and Worksheet Feileadh Mor


----------

